# riding in the rain?



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

How is it riding in the rain? This is my first season and I have to day off tomorrow and I plan to go riding by myself, Ive never ridden in the rain, anything I should prepare for, dress differently?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

As mentioned before, all your clothes that you thought where waterproof, turn out not to be waterproof. Bring an extra change. If the ski patrol hears thunder, they will close the resort immediately.

On the other hand it's a good time to try out more dangerous things because nobody is around and the snow is stickier.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bare in mind the expression:

a bad day on the hill is better than the best day in the office!

rain might make you soggy; but being soggy makes you tuff

if nothing else, it will scare away the skiers and fair weather riders and so fewer lift lines and a hill to yourself!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

i rode in pouring rain on saturday in killington, vermont. it was a really good time but it does beat you down alot quicker.
you have to stay out riding if you go in and rest you probably will not come back out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I went to a tiny Mt. and it was raining and freezing rain, it was awsome beucase all the old people and little kids that cant take the cold left the Mt. real early and was no line and you didnt have to watch out for anyone on the slopes.


----------

